# This is New!!!!



## BenerD (Oct 20, 2018)

I am currently working in downtown Orlando.Usually by 1.55am till 2.30-3.00 am there is auto surge starts.
I always check rider app for pricing.
Here we go no surge for driver app
But orlando to chaimpionsgate price raise accordingly 
2am -$44
2.10am - $56
2.15am -$69
2.22am - $61
Still no surge for drivers
...

It just turn $1.25 surge

2.25am $75 price
This is ****ed up

2.30am $3 surge $77 Price

Uber offer $3 for driver and charges $33 extra.
What a nice world...


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Welcome to the new Uber driver's world.


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

How else can they expect to make money other than stealing it?


----------



## WingyDriver (Jun 26, 2018)

I don't think thats "new". They do the same thing over here in Tampa.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Uber doesn't quite understand the meaning of "partner"

It's like telling your wife you want to be her "partner", then hitting her over the head with a baseball bat.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

BenerD said:


> I am currently working in downtown Orlando.Usually by 1.55am till 2.30-3.00 am there is auto surge starts.
> I always check rider app for pricing.
> Here we go no surge for driver app
> But orlando to chaimpionsgate price raise accordingly
> ...


Somebody has to make Uber look profitable.


----------



## MasterC (Jan 31, 2018)

Shuber's goal is to have 0 surge. Watch the ants fight over rides etc. Promotions are just junk.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

This started when uber went to upfront pricing, way before sticky surge. 

You've been getting shafted much longer than you realize


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> This started when uber went to upfront pricing, way before sticky surge.
> 
> You've been getting shafted much longer than you realize


Yep...the upfront stuff opened the door to this crap now year ago. Then came the rate change and surge format to put the final.nail in our coffin.


----------



## BenerD (Oct 20, 2018)

When mentioned it’s new I was definitely aware uber is charging way more to pax.
What I just realized there were no surge for drivers while uber charging pax surge price about half and hour 2-230am nights busiest hour.Then they ring a surge $3 for 10min and that was it.
Even before it starts at the same time both driver and pax
I guess not anymore


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

I believe instead of surge they are giving us points now. You get 3x the points per ride.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

As soon as there is a shortage of drivers Uber will raise the rates.


----------



## Lawlet91 (Jun 8, 2017)

Sounds to me like you should come work doing ubertaxi instead by driving for Mears


----------

